# In Memory of Calvin, my trainer's horse I rode. Then we lost another in 5 days.



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear that. How sad.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Very sorry for the losses.


----------



## horsexquad (Dec 24, 2009)

Calvin wasn't really bad because I wasn't there, so as long as I don't watch the video I'm fine.
But Mercy, I was there, saw the leg, saw the put down. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

It's not fair, always the terrible colic...


----------

